# EM Auditing Workshop



## camilleb (Feb 28, 2012)

A workshop is coming to our area: Teach EM Coding to your doctor in one hour....

Has anyone participated in this workshop and did you come away with valuable information?

Thank you!


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 29, 2012)

It hasn't come here yet, but I hope its good; I am signing up for the online webinar after the live date.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 29, 2012)

camilleb said:


> A workshop is coming to our area: Teach EM Coding to your doctor in one hour....
> 
> Has anyone participated in this workshop and did you come away with valuable information?
> 
> Thank you!



I attended this workship last year when it came to my area and I found it to be full of very good information that you could take back and use right away.  Hope this helps and if you take it you get as much out of it as I did.


----------

